
Major update of AutoSpotting, an AutoScaling-friendly EC2 spot market bidder - alien_
https://mcristi.wordpress.com/2016/07/14/autospotting-now-handles-complex-launch-configurations-when-replacing-your-ec2-instances-with-cheaper-spot-ones/
======
alien_
Now also open source and available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/cristim/autospotting](https://github.com/cristim/autospotting)

------
alien_
The latest version is adding support for EC2 Classic security groups and full-
blown launch configuration setups which as of now make it usable enough for
environments of real-life complexity.

